# Clamp storage?



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

So what are everyone's ideas on storing your clamps? As you can see I have a couple clamps that need a home.
I would like to hear everyone's thoughts please. I would go on but I think it's better to have a conversation in the comments.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I built Norm's clamp rack nearly a year ago and I like it a lot, no complaints.


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

Here is roughly 49 projects of people's clamp racks
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/tag/clamp+rack/by/date/page/1


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

How do you like it rolling around? I'm not sure I would want something with a foot print.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out a system that lifts them to the rafters when not needed. Can't afford the floor space.


----------



## Rob_s (Sep 12, 2016)

winner, winner, chicken dinner


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

diverlloyd,

While this clamp stand is on castors, it does not roll when loaded with clamps. The clamps are too heavy for the inexpensive small diameter castors. I have to remove most of the clamps to make it mobile. If mobility is required, large diameter heavy duty castors would work better than my home center bought castors.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Monte you could use the stuff for attic access ladders.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I mounted EMT (Conduit) on my shop walls using stand outs and hang my clamps there.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks notw I looked through them but wanted insight into what people are using and liking. I know I could build something and then not like it.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Here's what I had in my old shop, where I had open rafters 
.








.
.
My shop building now only has 8' ceilings so I used a section of wall. 
.








.
Down at the far end of those racks
.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

> As you can see I have a couple clamps that need a home.
> 
> - diverlloyd


I have a home for them. I'll PM you my address and even pay for shipping!

;-)


----------



## Cooler (Feb 3, 2016)

I have a steel beam in the basement and I hang my small clamps from the bottom lip.

I screwed a 2×4 to an interior wall and I hang my bar clamps from that. Not very pretty but neither use up and shop space.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Ripper if I sold them I know I could make a profit. I only have about $125 in all 50+ clamps. I guess tomorrow I will be making something I just have to cut up a old shelving unit I made to reuse the lumber.


----------



## Chashint (Aug 14, 2016)

I bought this and I am very pleased with the quality.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CHZ9XS6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CHZ9XLS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

> Ripper if I sold them I know I could make a profit. I only have about $125 in all 50+ clamps. I guess tomorrow I will be making something I just have to cut up a old shelving unit I made to reuse the lumber.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Wow! All those clamps for $125 bucks? What the heck? I'm curious about those Revo looking bar clamps with the silver heads in the foreground. What are those?


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Those are gross stabil clamps 1100 lbs of clamping pressure. I haven't used them yet I just picked the 4 up at auction for $65. All the pipe clamps were $5 bucks and there are some 12" f style clamp that are heavy duty(the bar is 1 1/2 wide by 1/4 thick) got 10 of those for 30 I can post picks of those tomorrow if you want. The harbor freight ones where bought with a gift card they sent me for a disagreement I had with a manager there involving the lifetime warranty on clamps. I bought some squeeze clamps and the first time I used the every one broke. The manager said basically that they aren't warranted because he has never had to do it and the sticker that said it was just a mistake. The guy was a ass to everyone in line so the district manager sent me a gift card so I would shop there again. I used to spend a lot in there when getting ready to go out of town on work on throw away tools, just incase they got lost in transit or kept by customs.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

I wish I was inventive or clever but I am lazy and just bought a bunch of holders online

http://www.rockler.com/24-parallel-clamp-rack


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Don't laugh, but go to Horrible Fright, also known as Harbor Freight, and buy one or 5 of their 4 wheeled little dolly platforms. They are almost perfect for sitting a large size trash can, or 55 gallon drum on. You can get a lot of clamps in one of them. They sit obediently along the wall, near the door, wherever you want them to be out of the way. Small clamps can be closed or hung over the edges of the barrel, and longer clamps down into the barrel. Once you need them, roll them right over to your work table, and get with it.


----------



## KYSean (Jul 21, 2008)

Mine are hung on the wall on clamp racks. keeps them out of the way but easy access.


----------



## CudaDude (Jan 30, 2012)

> Don t laugh, but go to Horrible Fright, also known as Harbor Freight, and buy one or 5 of their 4 wheeled little dolly platforms. They are almost perfect for sitting a large size trash can, or 55 gallon drum on. You can get a lot of clamps in one of them. They sit obediently along the wall, near the door, wherever you want them to be out of the way. Small clamps can be closed or hung over the edges of the barrel, and longer clamps down into the barrel. Once you need them, roll them right over to your work table, and get with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I gotta say, this is an awesome idea. Might not work for everybody, but man this is right up my alley… Thanks


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Those little dolleys are useful.


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

I bought the Shop Fox D4333 set of three for about $30. They are simple and work great


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

I wish I was inventive or clever but I am lazy and just bought a bunch of holders online

Second that…

I used these to store my clamps…


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Cuda Dude if you do it, balance is the word of the day. They work like a charm equally distributed, get them all one sided, and they will do the drunk thing and fall over.


----------



## CopperTree (Jul 3, 2015)

I finally got around to making this wall hanging pipe clamp rack, entirely on the CNC, and out of a scrap of birch ply. Holds 11 rows of 3 Bessey 3/4" pipe clamps (or my 26 Bessey's and 8 Lee Valley bar clamps). Easy access and only 36" of wall space.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Guys thanks for all the ideas. I think I'm going to make a cart and have the clamps one one side and maybe off cut lumber on the other side. I think if it's dual purpose I won't be to upset about floor space.


----------



## CameronRobertson (Jul 29, 2013)

I love Norm's clamp rack that Bondo built. Not only is it mobile, it makes storing the clamps so much easier and convenient too with the different length of each compartment for your different lengths of clamps. You can drag it at different work tables while ensuring that they remain intact and secure without falling over. However, they still remain in the open so retrieving the exact clamp would be easy too.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## dseidl (Sep 9, 2016)

I build simple clamp holders for my French cleat system. Then I can move the rack of clamps to wherever I'm working, and can add additional holders as I buy more clamps quite easily. For long clamps, I use a single long board, and a pair of angled supports at the top, typically with a pair of small cleat mounts on the back to support the weight.

This lets me use up shop scrap, makes the racks somewhat disposable if I don't like how they work, and they're easy to put together in a few minutes when I need more.


----------



## BenDupre (Jan 23, 2017)

> Don t laugh, but go to Horrible Fright, also known as Harbor Freight, and buy one or 5 of their 4 wheeled little dolly platforms. They are almost perfect for sitting a large size trash can, or 55 gallon drum on. You can get a lot of clamps in one of them. They sit obediently along the wall, near the door, wherever you want them to be out of the way. Small clamps can be closed or hung over the edges of the barrel, and longer clamps down into the barrel. Once you need them, roll them right over to your work table, and get with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny you mention that because i did the same thing. Those casters aren't bad. Just barely sufficient to hold up my clamp collection. Here is my clamp rack


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/278322

Sorry I didn't repost on this thread.


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)




----------

